# Frozen mashed potato



## PURPLESALLY (Mar 21, 2018)

For all you veterans this may be old news but I love this discovery. Tesco frozen mashed potato doesn't spike my bloods. Love it love it love it. Comfort food I can still eat


----------



## Jeandp (Mar 22, 2018)

That sounds like good news! Did you add butter to it, or cream maybe? Might give it a try.


----------



## PURPLESALLY (Mar 22, 2018)

Yep added some butter


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 22, 2018)

Depends how comfortable you are eating disodium diphosphate. It’s not a great worry, unless you have renal failure, but can be extracted from animal tissues, so may not be suitable for vegetarians unless the pack specifically says that it it is suitable.

It’s there to stop the water (second largest ingredient) separating out from the oily milk and butter ingredients. Water is the bulking agent, so you’re effectively paying good money for water. No carbs in water, for sure.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 22, 2018)

PURPLESALLY said:


> For all you veterans this may be old news but I love this discovery. Tesco frozen mashed potato doesn't spike my bloods. Love it love it love it. Comfort food I can still eat


Worth a try when I get back methinks.


----------



## Browser (Mar 22, 2018)

This could be the best thing since sliced bread ....... Burgen , of course.


----------



## Browser (Mar 23, 2018)

I had some of this with dinner tonight. It was very tasty ( my first mash for a year). I had it with three sausages and some roasted veg which normally is fairly kind to my BG. I’m crossing everything in the hope that my BG will be reasonable in two hours time.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 23, 2018)

What's wrong with mashing your own potatoes?  Unless they're using low carb potato. 

Here's the ingredients of from Tesco:
Potato, Water, Concentrated Butter (Milk), Dried Whole Milk, Salt, White Pepper, Stabiliser (Disodium Diphosphate)


----------



## Browser (Mar 23, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> What's wrong with mashing your own potatoes?  Unless they're using low carb potato.
> 
> Here's the ingredients of from Tesco:
> Potato, Water, Concentrated Butter (Milk), Dried Whole Milk, Salt, White Pepper, Stabiliser (Disodium Diphosphate)



I’ve always been led to believe that mashed potato is one of the worst foods for causing high spikes in BG. Subsequently I believe most folk avoid it  like the plague, as I have done. The OP reports that this particular mash did not spike her BG ( I don’t know why but am willing to believe her) so, for folk who really miss mashed potato, it’s worth giving it a chance. It may very well turn out to be a wild goose chase.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 23, 2018)

True @Browser but you could try and overcome it by adding more butter/cream to freshly home mashed potato, mash them with skin still on etc
It's also worth noting that the person who started the thread is Type 1, therefore has the benefit of insulin that may stop the spike that a Type 2 like yourself might get x


----------



## Browser (Mar 23, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> True @Browser but you could try and overcome it by adding more butter/cream to freshly home mashed potato, mash them with skin still on etc
> It's also worth noting that the person who started the thread is Type 1, therefore has the benefit of insulin that may stop the spike that a Type 2 like yourself might get x



I’ve got to say that I didn’t note that the original poster was type 1. I understand your suggestion that added cream and butter could help but I’m not sure about the ‘skin left on’. Anyway, after two hours my BG went from 6.7 to 7.9, which I am very happy about. I must try the same meal with my own mash to see if there is any difference. Bottom line was that I had a meal with my beloved mashed tattles and it didn’t spike significantly. Happy days.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 23, 2018)

Leaving a skin on increases fibre so that may also slow down the absorption of carbs.  I'm wondering if this frozen potato is working because it is cooked potato cooled down & reheated.


----------



## Browser (Mar 23, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Leaving a skin on increases fibre so that may also slow down the absorption of carbs.  I'm wondering if this frozen potato is working because it is cooked potato cooled down & reheated.



I’ve no idea why it works or if the same might happen with freshly made potato. Bottom line is that I will certainly experiment with mash now, rather than give it a wide berth.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 23, 2018)

This is all encouraging stuff. Love it


----------



## Browser (Mar 28, 2018)

Browser said:


> I’ve no idea why it works or if the same might happen with freshly made potato. Bottom line is that I will certainly experiment with mash now, rather than give it a wide berth.



I’ve had this Tesco mash a few times now and it has been very kind to my BG. Whether or not others may fancy ‘shop bought’ frozen mashed potato, I can only say that it is thumbs up from me. On the theme of potatoes and my new found confidence, I pushed the boat out tonight and had an enjoyable portion (150 gms.) of chunky Tesco frozen oven chips with a piece of baked fish, tomato salad and mushrooms. I fully expected a wee unwelcome spike but was delighted to see my 5.8 pre-food reading rise to only 6.5 after two hours. Freeze a jolly good fellow.


----------



## PURPLESALLY (Apr 16, 2018)

Browser said:


> I’ve no idea why it works or if the same might happen with freshly made potato. Bottom line is that I will certainly experiment with mash now, rather than give it a wide berth.



Hi I don't know why its different to homemade mash but it is (for me anyway). I tried it because I read something about frozen food causing less spikes. Not sure if the frozen thing is right, it didn't work for me with brown rice. Yes I'm type 1 but trying hard to use as little insulin as possible so testing lots of foods to keep my BGL's between 5 & 6. Its all trial and error for someone who was diagnosed a few months ago


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 16, 2018)

PURPLESALLY said:


> Hi I don't know why its different to homemade mash but it is (for me anyway). I tried it because I read something about frozen food causing less spikes. Not sure if the frozen thing is right, it didn't work for me with brown rice. Yes I'm type 1 but trying hard to use as little insulin as possible so testing lots of foods to keep my BGL's between 5 & 6. Its all trial and error for someone who was diagnosed a few months ago


Hi. You could try mashing your own potatoes, then freezing the mash. Would be interested to know the result


----------



## Jeandp (Apr 17, 2018)

PURPLESALLY said:


> Hi I don't know why its different to homemade mash but it is (for me anyway). I tried it because I read something about frozen food causing less spikes. Not sure if the frozen thing is right, it didn't work for me with brown rice. Yes I'm type 1 but trying hard to use as little insulin as possible so testing lots of foods to keep my BGL's between 5 & 6. Its all trial and error for someone who was diagnosed a few months ago


I read somewhere that pasta is kinder to BGL's if it has been completely cooled and refrigerated before using. Might be the same principle?


----------



## Sally W (Apr 17, 2018)

Jeandp said:


> I read somewhere that pasta is kinder to BGL's if it has been completely cooled and refrigerated before using. Might be the same principle?


Yes I think it’s the same principle of resistant starch in some cooked and reheated foods. Oats are an exception I believe and it doesn’t work for them.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 18, 2018)

wirralass said:


> Hi. You could try mashing your own potatoes, then freezing the mash. Would be interested to know the result


How much are we spending on Research ?  Some Uni or somewhere need to give there students a try ?


----------

